# Thanks Jim



## jkbirocz (Nov 19, 2008)

Here are the baits I got with my Tackle Warehouse gift certificate from Jim for being runner up of angler of the year. I use a lot of jerkbaits and have recently been doing well with jigs, so that is what I got. Thanks a million Jim, not only for the gift certificate, but also for running the best fishing/boating forum on the web :beer:


----------



## slim357 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice haul, first time tryin the paca chunks?


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 19, 2008)

I have used similar chunks, but never netbait paca chunks. I plan to give them a try tomorrow for an hour or so after work....weather permitting


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 20, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> I have used similar chunks, but never netbait paca chunks. I plan to give them a try tomorrow for an hour or so after work....weather permitting



Where are we going?


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 20, 2008)

I plan to go to the trailer park pond directly after work since it is on the way home....energy permitting #-o


----------



## slim357 (Nov 20, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> I have used similar chunks, but never netbait paca chunks. I plan to give them a try tomorrow for an hour or so after work....weather permitting


the action to em is awesome, I dont think you'll be disappointed in em.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 21, 2008)

Good choices my friend.


----------

